# Peanut Butter



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

Is PB ok to feed a vizsla? Sometimes when he starts chewing on things he's not supposed to, I'll put a little PB on his chewy toys. Keeps him busy for a while. By the way he's 3 1/2 months old.

Thoughts on Peanut Butter?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

put it in a kong and freeze it - helps them when teething and it lasts a lot longer


----------



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting. I'll try that, thanks! But as far as health goes, peanut butter is ok to feed a pup right?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my understanding is that it's okay as a treat in training purposes but i wouldn't use it as part of a staple diet.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We give pb almost every day...but my
Other half eats it right from the container daily himself. So each day is only about a teaspoon for pup tablespoon for 2yo.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Al unlike our children PB should only be used as a treat and that in moderation - I like homemade puppy jerky for my dogs easy to carry they love it & that way you know exactly what they get - to much sodium is not good for anyone


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We prefer natural almond butter. My both girls go crazy for it....and everything else that's not on their regular diet plan


----------

